# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  منوعااااااااااااااات  تجميعي +(أطرف مواقف تعرض لها قادة الدول ورجال الدين عام 2013)

## yassirali66

*شهد عام 2013 تعرض رؤساء الدول الكبرى  ورجال الدين لمواقف طريفة لم تكن  مقصودة لكن كان الإعلام محظوظا بتسجيلها  رغم السياج الأمني المحيط بهؤلاء  الأشخاص



كل التحصينات الأمنية المحيطة برئيس الولايات المتحدة لم تستطع منع ذبابة   من الوقوف على جبهة الرئيس أوباما خلال مؤتمر صحفي في البيت الأبيض في   يناير الماضي

*

----------


## yassirali66

*فتاة عارية الصدر من مجموعة "فيمن" تهاجم  فلاديمير بوتين خلال وجوده مع  المستشارة أنجيلا ميركل في ألمانيا والتعبير  على وجه بوتين أكثر ما لفت  الانتباه

*

----------


## yassirali66

*الأمير تشارلز ولي عهد بريطانيا ينام خلال مناسبة في سكوتلندا تم دعوته إليها ووالدته تبقى أكثر تركيزا رغم سنوات عمرها التسعين

*

----------


## yassirali66

*عباءة البابا فرانسيس تطير في الهواء من خلفه خلال إلقاءه عظة في روما بإيطاليا

*

----------


## yassirali66

*ندى مقدسي مواطنة أسترالية فاجأت المرشح  لرئاسة الحكومة الأسترالية كيفن  رود وزعيم المعارضة توني أبوت بطلبها صورة  معهما فلبيا الدعوة حتى إن لم  يكنا متوافقين سياسيا

*

----------


## yassirali66

*فير باندرا سينغ رئيس إحدى أهم المحافظات الهندية يستسلم للنوم خلال لقاء سياسي مع نظرائه

*

----------


## yassirali66

*الرئيس الأمريكي السابق جورج دبليو بوش  يجلس إلى جوار والده الرئيس الأسبق  أيضا وزوجته ويبكي بعد كلمة ألقاها على  الحضور في ولاية تكساس

*

----------


## yassirali66

*صورة أوباما مع جيمس كاميرون ورئيسة وزراء  الدنمارك في جنازة الراحل نيلسون  مانديلا أثارت سخرية العالم بسبب التعبير  على وجه زوجة أوباما وعدم تناسب  ما فعله القادة الثلاثة مع المناسبة  الحزينة

*

----------


## yassirali66

*ميشيل أوباما زوجة الرئيس الأمريكي تقبل  دمية من برنامج عالم سمسم الشهير  أثناء مشاركتها في قص حكاية قبل النوم  للأطفال مطلع ديسمبر الماضي

*

----------


## yassirali66

*البابا فرانسيس كان على موعد مع ملابسه الطائرة مرة أخرى خلال لقاء في الفاتيكان مع الجموع

*

----------


## yassirali66

*من منكم يعرف مما صنعت هذه الأشكال والتحف !؟

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.


.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.
من انياب وقواطع هذا المفترس

 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*صور لاغرب المنازل في العالم
















*

----------


## yassirali66

*طرق غريبة وصعبة لنقل البضائع في الصين تكشف عن مدى قوة المواطن الصيني وإصراره لتوفير لقمة العيش.





 




  
*

----------


## yassirali66

*بيع 6 أدمغة مسروقة في موقع إي باي

تبدأ وقائع اكتشاف السرقة الغريبة عندما اتصل الشاري   بـ"المتحف الطبي" في إنديانا لدى الاشتباه بأن "البضاعة" التي اشتراها من   شارلس مسروقة، وذلك بعد مقارنة  أوعية حفظ الأدمغة بتلك المعروضة في المتحف


  


 عادة ما يسرق اللصوص مقتنيات ثمينة قد تعود عليهم بعائدات كبيرة، لكن أن   يسرق شخص ما أدمغة.. نعم أدمغة بشرية.. ويحاول بيعها على موقع المزادات   الشهير "أي باي eBay" فهذا ما لم يفعله سوى الأمريكي ديفيد شارلس.
  والأدهى من السرقة أن هناك مشترين لهذا النوع من "المسروقات، حيث تم شراء 6 أدمغة بمبلغ 600 دولار من الموقع. 
 تبدأ وقائع اكتشاف السرقة الغريبة عندما اتصل الشاري بـ"المتحف الطبي"  في  إنديانا لدى الاشتباه بأن "البضاعة" التي اشتراها من شارلس مسروقة، وذلك   بعد مقارنة  أوعية حفظ الأدمغة بتلك المعروضة في المتحف. 
 وكان المشتبه فيه قام بسرقة أكثر من 60 وعاء، من المتحف تحفظ فيه أدمغة   وأنسجة بشرية، من مخزن يعود للمتحف الطبي، وتعود المسروقات لنماذج من حالات   مرضية خضعت للتشريح في حقبة الـ1890. 
 وتمكنت السلطات الأمنية من الإيقاع بشارلس في ديسمبر/كانون الاول  الفائت،  بعملية شارك فيها مخبرون سريون، ووجهت له عدة تهم من بينها السرقة.
  ورغم غرابة "المسروقات" إلا أن شارلس وجد لها مشترين عبر موقع "أي باي"   الذي يحظر بشكل قاطع عرض أعضاء بشرية للبيع على الموقع، علما أن شراء أو   بيع أعضاء بشرية جريمة بموجب القانون الفيدرالي الأمريكي، كما أن الإتجاد   ببضائع غير قانونية يعتبر انتهاكا لقوانين "إي باي."
 ويعتبر موقع ايباي (بالإنجليزية: eBay) موقع المزادات  الأول على  الإنترنت حيث يمثل موقع ايباي دور الوسيط بين البائع والمشتري  والمجال  مفتوح لأي شخص لكي يعرض بضاعته للبيع أو شراء البضائع. 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تشكر يا زعيم منوعات فريدة وغريبة وطريفة فقد امتعتني متعك الله بموفور الصحة وراحة البال
*

----------


## yassirali66

*تشكر يازعيم مرورك اسعدني
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*شعوب تتخذ نساؤها أكثر من زوج في آن واحد

تعدد الأزواج عند الانسان Polyandry  (ويوجد عند الحيوان  أيضا) هو نوع من أنواع الزواج تتخذ فيه الأنثى أكثر من زوج في نفس الوقت و  في الغالب يكونوا أخوة و في هذه الحالة يسمى Fraternal polyandry



  



 تعدد الأزواج عند الانسان Polyandry  (ويوجد عند الحيوان أيضا) هو نوع  من أنواع الزواج تتخذ فيه الأنثى أكثر من زوج في نفس الوقت و في الغالب  يكونوا أخوة و في هذه الحالة يسمى Fraternal polyandry وقد حرم ومنع هذا  النوع من الزواج استنادا لبعض الديانات و التشريعات فالديانات السماوية  الثلاث تحرمه، خاصة الاسلام الذي حرم هذا النوع من الزواج الذي كان موجودا  في عهد ما قبل الاسلام، و كذلك غالبية التشريعات في كل دول العالم تقريبا.
في الهند، تكاد مجتمعات تعدد الأزواج في الوقت الحالي  تتلاشى و لكنه كان سائدا في الماضي بشكل كبير فالملحمة الهندوسية تقدم  دليلا واضحا على تعدد الأزواج و هو أن ابنة ملك بنغالا كانت زوجة لخمسة  أخوة كما تبين الصورة التالية (صورة الزوجة أقصى اليمين).
 في قبيلة Toda التي تقطن جنوب الهند استمر تعدد  الأزواج لقرون في الماضي، فعندما تزوج المرأة لرجل ما فانها تكون زوجة أيضا  لأخيه بشكل تلقائي، أحد الأزواج الذي ينظم مراسم الاحتفال يكون الأب لأول  ابن و عند ولادة الطفل الثاني يتولى الزوج الثاني المسؤولية و يكون هو الأب  لهذا الطفل و هكذا. الصورة التالية لامراة مع زوجيها من قبيلة تودا.

 في منطقة  Jaunsar Bawar لا يزال تعدد الأزواج قائما  حتى الان من قبل مجموعة من الناس تسمى Paharis و قد ورثوه عن أجدادهم الذين  سكنوا سهول الهملايا. تزوج المرأة للأخ الأكبر في العائلة و تكون بذلك  أيضا زوجة لإخوانه الأصغر و يكون جمبع الأخوة مشتركين بشكل متساوي في  المرأة دون امتيازات لأحد على حساب الاخر.
 تعد التبت أكثر مجتمعات تعدد الأزواج في العالم و  ينتشر بشكل كبير في المناطق الريفية بالرغم من حظره من قبل القوانين  الصينية بعد أن أصبحت التبت تحت الحكم الصيني. السبب وراء بقاء هذا النوع  من الزواج الى الان في تلك المناطق هو المحافظة على الأرض لمنع انقسامها  بين الأخوة و كذلك لأن طبيعة الأراضي الزراعية تحتاج لجهد بدني كبير و لذلك  تتخذ المرأة أكثر من زوج للتغلب على هذه المشكلة. أما بالنسبة للأطفال فهم  يعاملون جميع الأخوة كأب لهم دون تفريق.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*مقطع مرعب لأب يُدخل ابنه بـ سطل داخل بئروعرَّض الرجل حياة الطفل - الذي يبدو أنه ابنه - للخطر  الشديد، وجازف بحياته من أجل "القراطيس"، فيما بدا الطفل في غاية الرعب،  وكان يرتجف لحظة إدخاله للبئر، قبل أن يتم سحبه بالطريقة نفسها وسط تعالي  ضحكات الرجل.<font size="5">



شهدت مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، أمس تداول شريط فيديو مرعب يُظهر قيام  رجل سعودي بإدخال طفل لا يتجاوز الخامسة من عمره داخل بئر عميقة، من خلال  وضعه داخل "سطل" وربطه بحبل من أجل إخراج "قراطيس" من قاع البئر. 
وعرَّض الرجل حياة الطفل - الذي يبدو أنه ابنه - للخطر الشديد، وجازف  بحياته من أجل "القراطيس"، فيما بدا الطفل في غاية الرعب، وكان يرتجف لحظة  إدخاله للبئر، قبل أن يتم سحبه بالطريقة نفسها وسط تعالي ضحكات الرجل.
 ويبدو واضحاً من الفيديو أن المقطع صُوِّرَ داخل السعودية، لكن لم  يُعرف المكان والتوقيت، فيما طالب مغردون بالبحث عن الرجل ومعاقبته على  فعلته التي لا يمكن أن يقوم بها إنسان عاقل.
 وانتشر هذا الفيديو المروع في وقت ينشغل فيه السعوديون بمتابعة قضية  الطفلة لمى الروقي التي سقطت داخل بئر في وادي الأسمر قبل أسبوعين، دون أن  يتم إخراجها إلى الآن.
 أثناء تنزهه مع عائلته ذهبت طفلتاه شوق (8 سنوات)، ولمى (6 سنوات)،  للعب، وبقيت أصغرهن «وئام» معه، وأثناء لعبهن فوجئ بـ «شوق» تصرخ وتبكي وهي  تبلغه بأن لمى سقطت في بئر
 وتحدث والد الطفلة السعودية لمى الروقي سجينة البئر منذ 13 يوماً دون  التوصل لطريقة لإخراج جثتها، بنظرات مليئة بالألم والحزن عن تفاصيل حادثة  سقوط طفلته في البئر الارتوازي، حيث روى بأنه أثناء تنزهه مع عائلته ذهبت  طفلتاه شوق (8 سنوات)، ولمى (6 سنوات)، للعب، وبقيت أصغرهن «وئام» معه،  وأثناء لعبهن فوجئ بـ «شوق» تصرخ وتبكي وهي تبلغه بأن لمى سقطت في بئر،  فذهب مسرعاً إلى الموقع، وإذا هي حفرة صغيرة قطرها لا يتجاوز 50 سم، فتردد  في النزول لعدم وضوح ما في داخلها، ولم يشاهد الطفلة، فاتصل بالدفاع  المدني، وببعض الأقارب.



*

----------


## yassirali66

*أول مكتب محاماة بإدارة إمرأة في السعودية
بات من الواضح أن عام 2014 يحمل العديد من المفاجآت  السّارة للمرأة السعودية على الأصعدة كافة، حيث اُفتتح يوم أمس الأول في  محافظة جدة أول مكتب محاماة نسائي بشكل رسمي...   



بات من الواضح أن عام 2014م يحمل العديد من المفاجآت السّارة للمرأة  السعودية على الأصعدة كافة في ظل تمتعها بالدعم القوي لها الذي تحظى به من  الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود خادم الحرمين الشريفين, حيث اُفتتح  يوم أمس الأول في محافظة جدة أول مكتب محاماة نسائي بشكل رسمي.

وقالت  بيان زهران المستشارة القانونية والمحامية السعودية لـ"الاقتصادية" إن  الفترات الماضية شهدت محاولات عديدة لحصول المرأة السعودية على حق الترافع  في المحاكم ومزاولة مهنة المحاماة لسنوات طويلة, "لكن الملك عبد الله بن  عبد العزيز أقرّ لنا هذا الحق بأوامر ملكية بجانب حقوق عديدة للمرأة  السعودية التي شهدتها الساحة أخيراً, وكل الصعوبات التي واجهناها خلال  الفترات الماضية أصبحت في طي النسيان, والآن لدينا ما هو أهم وأفضل وهو  ممارسة مهنة المحاماة".

وحول الخوف من ممارسات ضد المحاميات من  البعض قالت: "تعامل القضاة مع المحامية السعودية هو تعامل راقٍ جداً, وهو  ما لمسته خلال ترافعي في محاكم محافظة جدة منذ أن بدأت في عام 2009م وحتى  اليوم ولم أواجه أي شيء ضدي لكوني امرأة".


وعن أبرز الخطوات التي ستعتمدها زهران بعد افتتاح مكتبها الخاص  بالمحاماة وهو أول مكتب للمحاماة نسائي, أفادت بأن مكتبها تعاقد مع العديد  من الشركات والأفراد للترافع والحصول على حقوقهم, لافتة إلى أنها تسلمت  العديد من القضايا شملت قضايا أسرية وتجارية وإدارية إلا أنها تحفظت على  إجمالي عددها, وأشارت إلى توقيع اتفاقيات تعاون بين مكتبها ومكاتب محاماة  أخرى في عدة مدن سعودية, مشيرة إلى أنها تسعى لتوقيع اتفاقيات مع مكاتب  محاماة خارج السعودية أيضا, وأضافت: "خلال فترة خمس سنوات سنصل إلى  اتفاقيات تعاون مع مكاتب محاماة عالمية".

وكانت بيان زهران قد دشنت  حفل افتتاح مكتبها الرسمي برعاية والدها محمود زهران ووالدتها, ومازن بترجي  نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الغرفة التجارية, أمس الأول. ويعد أول مكتب لمحامية  على مستوى السعودية, وذلك بعد صدور قرار وزارة العدل دخول المرأة مهنة  المحاماة ومزاولة الترافع تحت قبة المحاكم, وحضر حفل الافتتاح العديد من  رجال الأعمال وسيدات المجتمع وأطباء ومحامين وأكاديميين وقانونيين, وتضمن  الحفل مواضيع عديدة عن دور المحامي الوطني ودوره في تنمية قطاع الأعمال  ونشر الثقافة القانونية وثقافة حقوق الإنسان وتطور مهنة المحاماة, ثم عُرض  فيلم وثائقي لمسيرة وأعمال بيان زهران في مجال القانون والمحاماة, وعلى  هامش الافتتاح تمت مناقشة قانونية حول تأسيس وإدارة مكاتب المحاماة تحدثت  فيها المحامية بيان زهران, والمحامي خالد أبو راشد, والدكتور عمر الخولي,  والدكتورة وحي لقمان, والمحامي عبيد المازمي من دولة الإمارات العربية  المتحدة, عرضوا من خلالها تجاربهم, وأهم الركائز والأسس والإجراءات  النظامية والفنية لتأسيس مكاتب المحاماة.




*

----------


## yassirali66

*8 أسلحة مستقبلية يستخدمها الجيش الأمريكي حالياأسلحة مستقبلية، ما بين نارية وكهربية وصوتية وإشعاعية، بدأ الجيش الأميركي استخدامها بالفعل.  1) قاذف القنابل XM-25
سلاح مبتكر يمكنه إصابة أهداف بعيدة المدى من مسافة تقدر بـ700 متر،  وتفجيرها بشكل كامل، بل والتأثير على المنطقة المحيطة بسبب قوة الانفجار  وسرعة القذيفة.
2) أسلحة يتم التحكم فيها عن بعد
أسلحة متطورة تكنولوجيا، يتم استخدامها لاستكشاف الأماكن الوعرة أو التي  تهدد بأي خطر وشيك، تم استخدامها في العراق من قبل، وغالباً ما تستخدم في  الطائرات بدون طيار، لم تنتشر بالشكل الكافي بعد بسبب الخوف من أن تصيب  الأعداء والحلفاء معاً دون تفرقة.
3) نظام الصد الفعال
سلاح متطور يستخدم في عمليات فض المنازعات أو المظاهرات، يقوم بإرسال  إشعاع يتسبب في إصابة كل من يتعرض له بالشعور بأن جسمه على وشك الاشتعال  وأن بشرته تحترق، لم يتم التأكد من مدى الضرر الذي يسببه السلاح للجسم،  ولكن عند استخدامه أثناء هطول الأمطار، شعر من تعرض له بالدفء.
4) أجهزة صوتية طويلة المدى
سلاح آخر غير قاتل يستخدم لتفرقة الجموع والمظاهرات وعمليات الشغب  المنظمة، يقوم السلاح بإرسال موجات صوتية قوية مداها يصل إلى 300 متر،
تتسبب بألم شديد في الأذن لكل من يتعرض لها مما يرغمك على ترك المكان  والابتعاد فوراً، أو فقدان حاسة السمع نهائياً، استخدم الجهاز من قبل لصد
القراصنة ومنعهم من الاستيلاء على سفن أميركية.
5) الصاعق الكهربائي المتطور
صاعق كهربائي متطور قادر على إصابة العشرات بنوبة كهربائية قوية في نفس  الوقت إذا استخدم بشكل صحيح، وهو مصمم للاستخدام في المظاهرات وحالات  الشغب.
6) مواجات الراديو
سلاح يعمل عن طريق موجات الراديو ويتسبب في فقدان من يتعرض له للعديد من  الحواس بشكل جزئي، ويجرى تطوير نوع آخر في الوقت الراهن يعمل على استخدام  أضواء LED لإصابة من يتعرض له بالصداع وتشتيت تركيزه.
7) LA-9/P الليزري
ليزر قوي يمتد لنطاق 2.5 ميل تقريباً، يستخدم لمنع ضرب بعض الأهداف من  الجو، أو ضربها مباشرة، أما من يتعرض له من البشر فيعاني من العديد من  الأعراض الجانبية القوية.

8) الليزر المنتقم
ليزر متطور يعمل على إطلاق أشعة لديها القدرة على تدمير الطائرات بدون طيار من السماء، دون أن يتم استخدام أي طلقات نارية أو ذخيرة.



*

----------


## yassirali66

*غاز الضحك لتفريق المتظاهرين في السويدهذه الطريقة الجديدة ابتكرها أحد الضباط بقوات مكافحة الشغب، لفض المظاهرات المخالفة أو التي تعطل المرور، دون أي خسائر

 

ابتكرت قوات مكافحة الشغب في الشرطة السويدية أسلوباً جديداً لفض  المظاهرات عن طريق غاز الضحك، أو أكسيد النيتروس، استخدمته، الأحد، لفض  مظاهرة نسائية تطالب بتعديل بعض قوانين المساواة بين الجنسين، بالعاصمة.

وقال مدير الشرطة السويدية كارل هانكس إن "هذه الطريقة الجديدة ابتكرها  أحد الضباط بقوات مكافحة الشغب، لفض المظاهرات المخالفة أو التي تعطل  المرور، دون أي خسائر".
وأضاف "أول تجربة لغاز الضحك تمت اليوم، وأثبتت فعاليتها، حيث فوجئ  المشاركون بالمظاهرة بالغاز الجديد، وفقد الجميع أعصابهم وعم الضحك أرجاء  المكان وانصرفوا بعد ذلك". 
وقالت كارولين جورج المنظمة لهذه المظاهرة: "رفعنا لافتاتنا وبدأنا  الهتاف، ثم ظهرت بعدها الشرطة، وتوقعنا أن يتم إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع  علينا، لكننا فوجئنا بغاز الضحك، وهو ما أفقدنا حماسنا، وحول الجو العام  إلى مسرحية كوميدية، مما دفعنا إلى إنهاء المظاهرة
اما في بقية الدول فتستخدم الغاوات المسيلة للدموع حيث يعد من الوسائل  القديمة المستخدمة في السيطرة على الاحتجاجات المدنية وفض التجمعات  الاحتجاجية، وإنهاء أعمال الشغب. ويتكون من رذاذ الفلفل الأسود وثلاثة مواد  كيميائية يرمز لها اختصارا بالحروف (CN) و(CR) و(CS).
قامت بصنعه شركة بريطانية في خمسينيات القرن العشرين.وترجع المصادر  التاريخية استخدام الغاز المسيل للدموع إلى نحو ألف سنة خلت، وتشير إلى سبق  الصينيين في هذا المجال بإفقاد أعدائهم الرؤية بقذفهم بالفلفل المطحون  المغلف بأوراق قش الأرز.

 ومثل شيوع استعمال الشرطة والقوى الأمنية لقنابل الغازات المسيلة  للدموع، في تفريق مظاهرات سياسية خلال السنوات الأخيرة، قاسما مشتركا بين  دول توصف بالديمقراطية وأخرى تنعت بالدكتاتورية.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*10 لحظات تألقت بها المرأة في عام 2013.

   



شهد عام 2013 الكثير من لحظات التألق و القوة للمرأة في مختلف المجالات و  من مختلف البلدان. نعرض هنا أقوى هذه اللحظات التي تألقت بها النساء حول  العالم.


10-أعلنت شركة السيارات العملاقة "جنرال موتورز" تعيين "ماري بارا"  كمديرة عامة للمجموعة  فتقلدها أعلى منصب في مجموعة السيارات العملاقة  لتكون بذلك أول سيدة تتولى رئاسة شركة سيارات كبرى.تحل"بارا" (51 عاما) محل  الرئيس السابق "دان أكيرسون".و قدشغلت سابقا منصب نائب رئيس لتطوير  المنتجات العالمية في «جنرال موتورز».

9-"شيرل ساندبيرغ"، أول إمرأة في مجلس إدارة فايسبوك، حيث عينت هذا  العام كبيرة لمسؤلي التشغيل في موقع التواصل الاجتماعي الشهير  فايسبوك."شيرل" في عقدها الرابع وقد شغلت سابقا عددا من المناصب الهامة في  امريكا حيث كانت نائب رئيس المبيعات في عملاق البحث غوغل.

8-السباحة الأمريكية "ديانا نياد" أول إنسان يقطع مضيق فلوريدا  سباحة.تمنكت "نياد" البالغة من العمر 64 عاما من قطع مسافة 177 كلم تفصل  بين "هافانا" في "كوبا" و "كي وست" في "فلوريدا" بعد 4 محاولات سابقة  فاشلة.إستغرقت من "بارا"رحلة السباحة هذه 53ساعة سباحة لتكون بذلك أول  إنسان يقطع مضيق فلوريدا دون استخدام الزعانف أو القفص الواقي من سمك  القرش."ديانا" تقول لدي ثلاث رسائل "الأولى لا يجب أبدا أن تيأس الثانية  حقق أحلامك مهما كان عمرك و الثالثة السباحة تظهر أنها رياضة فردية لكنها  عمل جماعي".

7-وقفت "ويندي دايفيس" السيناتورة  البالغة من العمر 50 عاماً، خريجة جامعة هارفارد  أمام مجلس شيوخ ولاية  تكساس، وألقت خطابا  إستمر لمدة إحدى عشرة ساعة دون توقف، ما ساهم بوقف  القرار المثير للجدل المتعلق بمنع عمليات الإجهاض.في عام 2008 فازت "ديفيس" بصعوبة على منافسها الجمهوري لتقتحم كونغرس ولاية تكساس، الذي يضم 12 من الديمقراطيين.

6-"ماريسا ماير" ذات ال38 عاما و الرئيسة التنفيذية لياهو تعيد إحياد  الموقع المضطرب.بفضل "ماريسا" التي عينت عام 2012 و للمرة الأولى منذ  عامين، تتبوأ ياهو المرتبة الأولى في الولايات المتحدة من حيث إقبال  المستخدمين، متفوقة بذلك على محرك البحث غوغل الشهير."ماير" التي تولت  إدارة الشركة، أعادت هيكلتها، وتعهدت بتركيز جهودها على قطاع الهواتف  النقالة المتنامي.أصبحت"ماير"من النساء الأكثر إثارة للجدل، بعد الضجة  الناجمة عن إجازة أمومتها، التي استمرت أسبوعين فقط.و أكدت "ماير"على قدرة  المرأة أن تكون في غاية جمالها و قوتها معا.

4-شهد عام 2013 انتخاب عدد قياسي من النساء لعضوية مجلسي الشيوخ  الامريكي حيث تحدت النساء التشكيلة الذكورية التقليدية للسلطة التشريعية في  الولايات المتحدة.و شمل الكونجرس 20 إمرأة من المجلس المؤلف من 100 عضو من  الحزبين الجمهوري و الديمقراطي.حيث التمثيل النسائي في الكونجرس تضاعف  الان عشر مرات على مدى العقدين الماضيين.

3-بعد احتكار تقديم حفل "الجولدن جلوب" الاميريكي الشهير على  الرجال،انفردت به رسميا مقدمتان عام 2013 وهما  الثنائي النسائي المحبوب  "تينا فاي"و "آيمي بولر" وانفردتا بعقد اتفاق على تقديم حفل "الجولدن جلوب"  للعامين 2014 و 2015.بعد نجاحهن في رفع نسبة مشاهدة الحفل الماضي بنسبة  جيدة جعلت الكثير من المشاهدين يصنفون الحفل بأنه الأفضل من بين حفلات  الجوائز المختلفة للعام الماضي.

2-الفتاة الباكستانية "ملالا يوسف" تصبح رمزا للسلام.الفتاة التي وقفت  في وجه طالبان منذ ان منذ كانت في سن ال 11 مطالبة بحق التعليم للاطفال و  التي اصيبت سابقا بطلق برأسها من قبل طالبان.حقق كتابها نجاحا كبيرا حيث  كتبت عن تجربتها.وحصدت "ملالا" عددا من الجوائز و من المرجح ترشيحها لجائزة  نوبل للسلام هذا العام و التي من شأنها أن تجعلها أصغر مرشحة لجائزة نوبل  على الاطلاق."ملالا" تأمل بأن تصبح رئيسة وزراء باكستان يوما ما.

1-"انجيلا ميركل"، المستشارة الألمانية تتصدر قائمة أقوى الشخصيات في  العالم 8 مرات في السنوات العشر الماضية.تتولى"ميركل" منذ 2005 منصب  المستشار في المانيا و هي أول إمرأة تتقلد هذا المنصب في بلادها.و تصدرت  قائمة أقوى إمرأة في العالم على مدى خمس سنوات. تبلغ "ميركل"من العمر  54عاما و هي حاصلة على دكتوراة في الكيمياء.ويقال عنها أنها القائد الفعلي  للاتحاد الأوربي وملكة أوربا غير المتوجة.




*

----------


## yassirali66

*مساهمو نوكيا يوافقون على عرض استحواذ مايكروسوفتحصلت شركة “مايكروسوفت” على الضوء الأخضر لبدء الإجراءات  للاستحواذ على وحدة صناعة الهواتف والأجهزة الذكية في شركة “نوكيا  “الفنلندية...   



حصلت شركة “مايكروسوفت” على الضوء الأخضر لبدء الإجراءات القانونية  للاستحواذ على وحدة صناعة الهواتف والأجهزة الذكية في شركة “نوكيا  “الفنلندية.

ووافقت النسبة الأكبر من المساهمين في شركة “نوكيا” اليوم، الثلاثاء، على عرض شركة “مايكروسوفت” الذي تقدمت به في سبتمبر الماضي.
وكانت “مايكروسوفت” قد عرضت الاستحواذ على جميع أعمال الشركة الفنلندية  المعلقة بصناعة الأجهزة الذكية بالإضافة إلى حصولها على ترخيص باستخدام  براءات اختراعتها مقابل 5.44 مليار يورو.
ورغم تحفظ مجموعة قليلة من المساهمين على اتمام الصفقة، إلا أن نسبة  99.7 في المائة من المساهمين في شركة “نوكيا” صوتت بالموافقة على العرض مما  يمنح “مايكروسوفت” حرية اتمام إجراءات ضم وحدة صناعة الأجهزة الذكية  إليها.
ويتوقع أن تنتهي “مايكروسوفت” من ضم وحدة صناعة الأجهزة الذكية في  “نوكيا” خلال الربع الأول من عام 2014، وأن ينتقل بعدها “ستيفن إيلوب”  المدير التنفيذي للشركة الفنلندية لتولي منصب المدير التنفيذي للشركة  الأمريكية.
وكان “ستيف بالمر” أعلن في أغسطس الماضي أنه سيتقاعد خلال 12 شهرًا من  منصبه كمدير تنفيذي لشركة “مايكروسوفت”، وتحديداً عند الاستقرار على اسم  خليفته في رئاسة الشركة التي أعلنت أنها ستتحول من شركة للبرمجيات إلى شركة  أجهزة وخدمات.
يذكر أن “مايكروسوفت” تعتزم اختيار خليفة “بالمر” قبل نهاية العام  الجاري، ويعد “آلان مولالي” رئيس شركة “فورد” هو أبرز منافسي “ستيفن إيلوب”  على المنصب.




*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تسلم الحبيب ياسر
اتمنى تتواصل معنا ياحبيب 
 وافتقدنا غرائب وعجائب كما تعودناها منك
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*شاهد فيديو: تماثيل مصنوعة من الورق .. مذهلة و مخيفة في نفس الوقتالنماذج الورقية ليست شكلا فنيا جديدا. فمنذ أزمان بعيدة،  كانت الموديلات الورقية تباع كألعاب. بيد أن تلك الموديلات الورقية كانت  بسيطة في الصنعة<font size="5">

في يومنا هذا لا يمكن أبداً إحصاء أنواع الفنون المختلفة التي قد يمر  عليها المرء في حياته، فالتزايد الكبير في الإبداع المختلف يمنعنا من  التنبؤ ماذا يمكن أن نشاهد غداً. لي هونغبو فنان صيني يقوم بصنع تماثيل من  الورق! نعم من الورق حيث يقوم باستخدام آلاف الأوراق الملصقة يدوياً ببعضها  البعض لتكوين شكل قد لا تجده مختلفاً عن تمثال مصنوع من الجص، ما ستشاهده  في الفيديو التالي هو أمر مذهل و عمل إبداعي استثنائي لهذا الفنان الفريد  من نوعه دون شك. شاهد و استمتع!
النماذج الورقية ليست شكلا فنيا جديدا. فمنذ أزمان بعيدة، كانت  الموديلات الورقية تباع كألعاب. بيد أن تلك الموديلات الورقية كانت بسيطة  في الصنعة. وكانت المكونات الدقيقة على وجه الخصوص غالبا ما تصنع من تصاميم  ورقية مطبوعة أو مرسومة، لذا كانت بسيطة وتفتقر إلى البعد العمقي. ولكن كل  جزئية من نماذج جي الورقية في غاية البراعة من الصنع. وكانت قطعه ذات  الأشكال المتعددة الأبعاد التي لا تضاهي تدل على اختراق إبداعي في فن  النماذج الورقية بينما تحافظ على فتنتها الأصلية.

فن طي الورق (أوريغامي)
 الأوريغامي ((折り紙) من (أوري) و معناه (الطي) و (الغامي) معناه الورق. هو  الفن الياباني التقليدي لطي الورق. الذي بدأ منذ القرن السابع عشر  الميلادي. و بدأ يتوسع إلى بقية أنحاء العالم في القرن التاسع عشر. و منذ  ذلك الوقت تحول إلى شكل من أشكال الفن الحديث. الهدف من هذا الفن هو تحويل  الورق المسطح من خلال تقنيات الطي إلى جسم ثلاثي الأبعاد له شكل محدد عادةً  ما يشبه كائن ما أو حالة عامة. و هناك فرع من الأوريغامي يسمى الكيريغامي و  هو طي الورق لكن مع استخدام الصمغ أو المقص لصنع الشكل المراد. هناك عدد  محدود من طرق طي الورق. لكن عادةً ما يتم دمجهم لصنع أشكال دقيقة و معقدة. و  ربما أشهر نوع من الأوريغامي هو الطائر الكركي. في البداية. عادةً ما يكون  الورق المستخدم مربع الشكل وصغير الحجم و أطرافه تكون عدة ألوان.  الأوريغامي التقليدي الذي تم ممارسته منذ عصر الأيدو (1603 - 1867) أقل  صرامة في قوانينه من الأوريغامي الحديث. و عادة ما يستخدم الورق من الأشكال  الأخرى. أو قص الأطراف.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*مع خالص التحايا
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

تسلم الحبيب ياسر
اتمنى تتواصل معنا ياحبيب 
 وافتقدنا غرائب وعجائب كما تعودناها منك



  معكم دوما ان شاء الله بلا انقطاع

 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مبدع ياسر
طولنا من حاجاتك الحلوة دي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

مبدع ياسر
طولنا من حاجاتك الحلوة دي




معكم علي الدرب سائرون
كيفك ياباشا
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*إبداع يا ياسر
لك التحية
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكوووور يـــ ياسر على الابداااااع المتواصل والمنقطع النظير 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ياسر الموهوب

ومبروك عودتك لديارك باونلاين ياحبيبنا

*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*مشكور يا ياسر ربنا ييسر امورك كلها دنيا وآخرة 
*

----------


## بحاري

*مشكوووووووووور   الحبيب  ياسر  على  المنوعات  الجميلة  ...


تخريمة  :


الداخل   لبوستاتك  مفقود  مفقود   ...هههههه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

إبداع يا ياسر
لك التحية



ولك الف تحيه ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

مشكوووور يـــ ياسر على الابداااااع المتواصل والمنقطع النظير 




يديك الف عافيه
ومع متحمس اخر...الو
هههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب ياسر الموهوب

ومبروك عودتك لديارك باونلاين ياحبيبنا




اخيراااااااااااااااااا
مريخابي كسلاوي
ذكرتنا بالذي مضي
ليكم وحشه والله
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين المقبول
					

مشكور يا ياسر ربنا ييسر امورك كلها دنيا وآخرة 




وربنا ييسر امور الجميع
شكرا ع الاطلاله ياغالي
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

مشكوووووووووور   الحبيب  ياسر  على  المنوعات  الجميلة  ...


تخريمة  :


الداخل   لبوستاتك  مفقود  مفقود   ...هههههه



مفقود...مفقود ياولدي
كيفك يابحاري صاحب التوقيع الممطر شتاءا ههههههه
والله مشتاقين
*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*بي أمانة دي سياحة مجانية في عالم العجائب والغرائب والدهشة والجمال.
..
شكرا ليك ياسر وأن تطوف بنا بلاد العالم بمجهودك الثر..
كل التقدير
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نهر النيل
					

بي أمانة دي سياحة مجانية في عالم العجائب والغرائب والدهشة والجمال.
..
شكرا ليك ياسر وأن تطوف بنا بلاد العالم بمجهودك الثر..
كل التقدير




*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					


يديك الف عافيه
ومع متحمس اخر...الو
هههههههههههههههه




الو الو لا أسمعك بوضوح 
ههههههههههه
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					


الو الو لا أسمعك بوضوح 
ههههههههههه




علي هامانك يافرعون


*

----------


## الدلميت

*عدت وعادت ابداعاتك الاخ ياسر
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*موضوع اكثر من رائع 
واصل يارائع
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*يسوري  نرفع لك القبعات يا حبيب 


تخريمة 
الله يعرس ليك لو  متزوج كمان خلاص 
*

----------

